# 12 Seafoods You Should Avoid?



## MA-Caver (Nov 14, 2011)

I am a seafood lover and when I read this I found myself disappointed and sadden.
Disappointed because lots of these are now unhealthy due to contamination and pollution. 
Saddened because we humans made it that way. Overfishing, oil-spills, pollution, just being plain callous with how we treat one of the greatest food sources on the planet. 

Read on: http://www.rodale.com/12-fish-you-s...u_Shouldnt_Eat-_-12_Fish_You_Should_Never_Eat

I dunno how much of this is actual fact or hearsay. It's almost like the old this was good now it's bad, that was bad now it's good for you type of talk. 

My favorite seafoods are
Alaska King Crab legs, Lobster, Shrimp, Scallops, Shark, Halibut, Grouper to name a few. I never did/could get into clams or oysters or the more exotic types of mollusks like squid or octopus. You can shake your head at me all you want too when I say that I'm not a big fan of sushi either. :idunno: I've tried it, various types (including the aforementioned mullusks) and just... well didn't much care for it... here... you have mine.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 15, 2011)

One of the reasons Jewish law says seafood isn't kosher is because crabs, lobsters,mussles, shrimps etc will pick up pollution very easily and they also go 'off' very quickly. Most people assume that it's just a 'traditional' thing but I've never had food poisoning from eating seafood simply because I don't.


----------



## Master Dan (Nov 15, 2011)

In Alaska we have an epademic of sic seals dying loosing fir and changing color, beaching larthargic smelling strong when cut open to eat thier intestines funny colors. Necropsies have been done but not finding any biological reason such as desease or virus the word we are getting now is its from the japan Nuclear damage from the Sunami. If the seals are effected then what they eat should be also? The effects of the radiation releases are much more severe than the public has been told?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't eat seafood.  I just don't like the taste.


----------

